
Transistors go 3D as Intel re-invents the microchip - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/05/intel-re-invents-the-microchip.ars
======
JohnsonB
Great, and what exactly is the improvement seen with tri-gate transistors as
an independent variable? Without that it's hard to judge what the significance
is for tri-gates. I understand Ars can't test a 32nm processor with tri-gates
but that doesn't make this analysis any less unscientific. Ars is not alone in
this dishonesty and I think even Intel's official statement was just as
confusing.

------
alecco
A bit later than engadget's post, but Ars has the best article. The second
graph in the second page got me to understand why this is important.

~~~
wmf
It's hard to tell what that graph means because it has two independent
variables (32 vs 22 nm and planar vs FinFET).

